# Interesting Lecture From Judge



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This judge only likes 1/2 of my dogs lol- insight into why right here and why those two. She bred our clients lovely Elk Hound Toby.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Moses GSD


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for posting!! That's really interesting!


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for posting these. They were really interesting!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It is priceless to hear the different perspectives from these breeders/handlers/ judges- I love the series for the window into each mind.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Ljilly28 said:


> It is priceless to hear the different perspectives from these breeders/handlers/ judges- I love the series for the window into each mind.


Agreed! Fascinating perspectives and a few things that have really made me think. Thanks again!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I can't believe I am just seeing this thread now! Wow, it is like Ted Talks for the dog world. Loved Doug Johnson's talk, now I need to watch the others.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

We had a bad weekend showing to Mrs. Trotter. She scared my daughter out of the Junior Handling ring, it took me six months to get her back in - then a couple hours later my daughter had to show under her in the Group Ring and the next day in the breed ring. She just seemed miserable - but now I am wondering if she was just having a bad weekend. I learned a lot in this video, I can see why the dog my daughter brought to Group did not place based on this video. I am also wondering if she was an 8th grade teacher ( my daughter was a 7th grader), maybe she had a different demeanor in the Junior ring than most judges.

This video changed my mind about her - and I will have my daughter watch it too. Sailor and I did not show that weekend, she is a very typey dog while her sister that Alyssa showed is a showy dog - maybe Sailor would have done better under her.


----------

